# Geese or Ducks ? ?



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you experienced/die hard geese or duck hunters would be willing to drag my in-experienced backside along on a hunt during the up-coming second season?? Perhaps you will have room for an extra person or are just looking to not go by yourself. I am willing to learn, help set decoys, or do whatever might be necessary. Post a reply or PM me.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i am off the hole 2 weeks and could prolly take you out at least once. own any camo rainewear? wadders ?.etc.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah...I've got camo rainwear...can't remember the pattern, but it is not a marsh style...also have camo waders...the heavy rubber type covered in cordura...so I can go crashing through anything...neoprene gloves that come past my wrist...multiple face masks.

What part of the state do you live / hunt?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i live in cleveland area and hunt whereever i can find a few birds, the cleveland breakwall is close and always has a few ducks.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Check the Rules and Regs.
Duck is closed till 12-18,,, I think.
Goose is open now.
I cant garrentte any geese but you guys can hunt a week with me.
I off at 6 AM, be set up and ready well before first light.
Lets meeet up.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

WalleyeGuy...you still out there???

It's about 9:30pm Friday...I just got home from Chicago....got an itch.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I am going to sit out with the bow for a few hours tomorrow morning. I've got a doe tag still.

If anyone wants, I have Sunday morning open to go after some geese. Let me know. I am going to stop tomorrow sometime at some private land I hunt to see if his neighbor cut down the corn this past week.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i don't have any goose fields, but i saw 100 leaving medina last week heading west. i have 3 dozen goose decoys . lets hook up with owen and hunt .my ph # is (216) 749 2665...if needed


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

freyedknot....called your number and went to answering machine...you and/or Owen give me a call....330-725-9845....I'll be home all evening....I'm still interested in heading somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

will try to get a hold of owen for a hunt sunday morning.call you sat eve.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

freyedknot....it was a pleasure talking to you yesterday.

This Saturday and Sunday are open for me for whatever...ducks, geese, or both. It would be great if you, Owen, and I could get together one of those days. I've got a dozen goose shell decoys I can bring along, as well as my pup. He still has a long way to go in being any kind of bird-dog, but he will stay at my side and stay still for the most part. That will be a call for you guys, no feelings would be hury leaving the monster at home. Give me a call on my cell (330-212-2880) and we can figure something out.


----------

